#  > General Zone >  > Forums development >  >  >  Complaints & suggestions

## jacky-chan

This is my first thread. And my first complaint too...
I  have found that 99.9% of all the files are hosted in rapidshare.
Well....this is not good for all people bcz rapidshare is ip based.
Many internet connections are lan or evdo type so all the persons , may be 1000's  , are allocated one ip by the service provider. So practically if anyone downloads a file from rapidshare the other cannot do. To conclude, practically i couldnt download a single file from rapidshare with evdo connection bcz of this mess,while i got no problem with other hosting services

So kindly use any file hosting services, preferably free ones...



"when you help someone, other should benefit"See More: Complaints & suggestions

----------


## anihita

dear jacky,

The files are not hosted intentionally on one particular server. The thing is, this is the fastest and no problem server, the only concern it manages the download by IP, so you have to wait for a particular download. But then, nothing comes for free. You have to spend some patience. The other hosts are equally good for file sharing but compared to the spyware they try to inject into your system, Rapidshare is one of the most preferred server, among others. This is meant for speed and ease. So be patient, there are alternatives too, but you have to search for them.

----------


## lucksravi

dear jacky,

I am more comfortable with Rapid share than any other site.Now they reduced their charges and please  evaluvate to subscripe.

----------

